# Topics > Related topics > Cryptocurrency >  SingularityNET, platform for the decentralized AI economy, Zurich, Switzerland

## Airicist

singularitynet.io

youtube.com/SingularityNET

vimeo.com/singularitynet

facebook.com/singularityNET.io

twitter.com/singularity_net

linkedin.com/company/singularitynet

instagram.com/singularitynet.io

medium.com/singularitynet

CEO and Chief Scientist - Ben Goertzel

Robotics Lead - David Hanson

Chief AI Officer - Cassio Pennachin

----------


## Airicist

Article "This ICO for an AI blockchain is the most tech-hype idea of the year"
SingularityNET, founded by robotics expert and AI-researcher Ben Goertzel, wants to democratise artificial intelligence research to keep its control out of the hands of Silicon Valley corporations

by Gian Volpicelli
October 6, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "SingularityNET previews its decentralized app store for AI"

by David Nield
October 26, 2017

----------


## Airicist

SingularityNET - the single most valuable technology of all time
December 21, 2017




> SingularityNET is the first and only platform that allows AIs to cooperate and coordinate at scale.
> 
> No longer must AIs exist in silos, only capable of operating within a specific company, infrastructure, or industry.
> 
> The future of AI is here. We hope you’ll join us.

----------

